# Stromausfall während BIOS-Update



## holy-derwish (27. Juni 2010)

*Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Ich hab nach langer Zeit ma wieder das BIOS meines MSI KA790GX Mainboards unter Windows von Version 1.5 auf 1.7 geupdatet, 
während ich plötzlich einen Stromausfall hatte,
der Vorgang war nicht mal zur Hälfte abgeschlossen .

Hab einen eigenen Clear-CMOS Button auf dem Mainboard, den ich gedrückt hab, das hat bis jetz nicht geholfen, auch die Batterie rausnehmen bracht nix.

Wenn ich den Rechner nu einschalt, passiert überhaupt nix mehr, 
mein PC gibt mir kein Lebenszeichen mehr.

Kann mir da iwie jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Cey (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Jopp, neues BIOS bestellen Bios-Chips Verkauf - Flash-BIOS-Reparatur - Bios-Chips Programmierung z.B.
Und gucken ob du den BIOS chip überhaupt entfernen/austauschen kannst von deinem Mainboard.

Ansonsten mal MB-Handbuch durchwühlen ob dein MB irgendwelche BIOS recovery features hat.


----------



## holy-derwish (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Muss ich ma nach dem MB Handbuch wühlen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Also bei Asus, kannst du wenn du das Bios zerschossen hast die Mainboard CD einlegen dann den PC Starten und er flasht das zerstörte Bios wieder, ich glaub MSI hat das auch. Nennt sich glaub ich crash free Bios!!


----------



## holy-derwish (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Bin bis jetzt kein bisschen weiter gekommen.
Kann man das BIOS net iwie wiederherstellen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Also mach mal volgendes, formatiere einen USB Stick mit FAT, und einen Stick nicht größer als 4 GB. Mach da die Bios Datei drauf, stecks sie in den PC und starte ihn, wenn das nicht geht, starte erst den PC und dann den Stick rein. Wenn das alles nicht hilft hast du nur noch die Möglichkeit dein Board zu MSI zu schicken.


----------



## holy-derwish (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Eine BIOS-Version hab ich bereits heruntergeladen, die aktuelle Version 1.7
Zur Auswahl habe ich die Dateien:
A7551AMS.170
und AFUD4310.EXE
Wie starten?

Einen USB Stick habe ich auch formatiert (2GB;FAT)... ka ob der bootfähig is.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Nur die xxx.bin Datei drauf machen und dann hoffen.


----------



## holy-derwish (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Ich finde keine .bin Datei, nur die oben.
Bei der MSi Seite find ich die einfach net.
Wo kann ich die downloaden?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

ok, mein Fehler ist bei MSI ein bischen anderster, ist die Datei hir. A7551AMS.170


----------



## holy-derwish (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Ich versuchs dann mal, danke ^^
E: Schwarzer Bildschirm, wie vorher.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Ja, wie lannge hast du gewartet das kann schon mal 10 Minuten dauern bis er das Bios zurück geflasht hat. Aber wenn echt nicht geht, dann wie gesagt einschicken!


----------



## holy-derwish (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja, wie lannge hast du gewartet das kann schon mal 10 Minuten dauern bis er das Bios zurück geflasht hat. Aber wenn echt nicht geht, dann wie gesagt einschicken!



wie merk ich dann dass es erfolgreich war? das flashen


----------



## holy-derwish (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

15 Minuten bis jetz.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Also ich hab mir gerade mal dein Handbuch angeschaut, da stand nichts von so einer Rettungsfunktion! Schick das Board zu MSI die löten dir einen neuen Chip rauf.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Glaub eher die Tauschen das ganze Board, die hams doch


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Ja mag sein. Ich weiss schon warum ich Gigabyte hab.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Ja ich vermisse auch mein dual Bios, auf meinem jetztigen Asus hab ich das leider nicht aber diese Rettungsfunktion, getestet hab ich sie noch nicht, hoffe sie funzt auch wenn ich sei brauch.


----------



## Cey (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Wiegesagt, ich hab dir ja den Link zu so ner Seite geschickt wo du für ca 10-15 Euro ein neues BIOS bestellen kannst, musst den Chip halt selbst austauschen, war bei mir damals np. Ist der BIOS chip bei dir denn aufgelötet oder eingesteckt?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob BIOS flashen unter Garantie fällt, daher könnte das auch teuer werden, wenn du das MB einschickst, musst dich mal informieren.


----------



## HAWX (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja mag sein. Ich weiss schon warum ich Gigabyte hab.




Gigabyte FTW! Und Dual-Bios Ole Ole^^
Ne im ernst das Dual-Bios hat mir bereits 2 mal das Leben gerettet.
Einmal ist die Sicherung raus gefetzt und das andere mal war das Bios buggy.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

also ich habe auch mehrere BIOS zerschossen.
einfach neuen Chip bestellt mit Werkzeug und funtze bisher immer.seist Gigabyte,msi oder asus, habe meine Chips hier gekauft: Rainer Dietzsch - BIOS-Service Chemnitz, BIOS-Chip Express-Service

mfg


----------



## F-4 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

hmm ich hab nen MSI 785G-E53 bei jedem Bios Update macht der mir ne Notfall Disk die ich aber noch nicht gebraucht habe 
oder haben die Leute aktuell garkeine Floppys mehr *duck*

mfg F-4


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

Ich glaub mitlerweile haben 90Prozent keine Floppy mehr, gehörst damit zu einer Randgruppe. Das sollte dich aber nicht srören, gibt Leute die haben sogar noch einen Kassettenrecorder, unglaublich aber war!!


----------



## F-4 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stromausfall während BIOS-Update*

whoow 90% , dann ist mein Ser Port auch schon ne seltenheit oder wie ? 
wobei man kann nie genug haben , also wo die Laser maus verreckt ist war ich froh die alte Serielle einfach so anklemmen zu koennen ...
gut beides brauch ich auch nicht mehr oft , aber naja 

mfg F-4


----------

